# Chinese Owl breeders and enthusiasts



## showgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I am looking to unite Chinese Owl Breeders around the country/world I just created a forum specifically for Chinese Owl sales/info/genetics and connecting other Chinese Owl breeders. If your even interested in or just starting in the Fanciest Of Fancy's the Chinese Owl please register and join http://fancypants.freeforums.org/index.php


----------

